# 100 حكمة فقط بس علي الفرازة



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه 
4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح 
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها 
9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب 
13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل 
14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك
15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود
18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير 
19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب
20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور
21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة
22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر 
23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي
24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان 
مفتاح سره 
26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ 
شعرك 
27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد
28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء
29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 
30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.
31- يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً 
والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .
32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون. 
33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين. 
35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.
36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.
37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .
38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا 
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.
39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى 
النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.
40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.
41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع 
يصدقون.
42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟
43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس 
الإنسان.
44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.
45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.
46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب 
الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.
47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً. 
48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟
49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات

كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.
50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل 
إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.
51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.
52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من 
الأوجاع.
53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها 
وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.
55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.
56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من 
معاداتك إلى موالاتك.
57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك 
متى استطعت.
58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.
59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.
60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.
61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من 
الحسنات.
62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..
63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.
64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به
..
65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل.. 
66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على 
صياحهما.
67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم 
الخروج منه.
68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..
69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل 
وقت فى السنة..
70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.
71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.
72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير
73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين 
ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر
75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر
77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.
78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.
79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح 
أذنيه 
قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.
80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك 
لهم عيون والسن.
81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق
82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة
83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر
84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها
85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق 
86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا 
87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء 
88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر 
89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها 
ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل 
90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى 
91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 
92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا 
93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب 
94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان 
95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة 
96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة 
97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي 
98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط  للكلب المضروب 
99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا 
100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 يناير 2007)

*حكم رائعه شكرا لتعبك
ولكن تم نقلها لمنتدى الأجتماعيات والشبابيات​*


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
 نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
دى سياستى انا فى الدنيا
عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع 
يصدقون.
ودى انت استاذ عليها 
يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من 
الأوجاع.



دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 

*دى سياستى فى الدنيا*
 الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
 كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
دى بقى عسسسسسسسسسسل
 أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
ودى كمان جميله بجد
 يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم

بجد انت استاذ شويه حكم فى الصميم
تسلم ايدك والله ينووووور
بس دول عجبونى اكتر ربنا يباركك
اة متنساش لو فى تانى هااااات


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
دى سياستى فى الدنيا
جت غلط سووووورى


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 يناير 2007)

> 34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين.


روعه الحكمة دي في معنايها الكتير


----------



## tina_tina (30 يناير 2007)

حاولت اقتبس منهم بس للاسف لاقيت انى هكتبهم كلهم تانى
حكم بجد روعةةةةةةةةةةة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

مرسي جدا يا جماعة انا مستهلش حبكم الجميل ده صلو من اجلي


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

مش ملاحظ انك جاى قوى على البنات


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

_*صدقيني يا تويتي مقصدش بس صوبعك مش زي بعضها في بنات كدا و في لا و الولاد كمان في منهم عايز ضرب النار و فيهم الكويس و علي العموم انا اسف ليكي و لكل البنات*_


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

خلاص ياباشا الموضوع مش محتاج اسف
بس المهم تكون فاهم ومتاكد 
ان فعلا مش كل البنات كده 
وانا كمان عارفه ان مش كل الولاد وحشه
ربنا يهدى النفوس


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

طبعا فاهم ولو فيه حاجة وقفة معايا و مفهمتهاش هبقي اسئلك اتفقني


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههه*
*اخجلتوا تواضعنا يافندم*
*بس باين عليك شطووور *
*وبتفهم لوحدك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

مرسي يا هانم دي اقل حاجة عندنا


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

اية الجمال دة ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي مية تاني


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

براحه بس ومتزقش


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تطئطع ايد الي زوئك


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2007)

لا حرام
ده لسه صغير
نفرح فيه قصدى بيه الاول
وبعدين مراته تتصافى معاه


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 يناير 2007)

ماشي


----------



## mina1 (31 يناير 2007)

الله يا ملك فعلا 100 حكمة رائعة


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر يا مينا


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

الملك العقرب قال:


> 6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما
> 7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم
> 9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
> 11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
> ...


 
حكم فى منتهى الروعة .. شكرا جزيلا لك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا يوساب


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 فبراير 2007)

صلي من اجلي


----------



## جاسى (6 فبراير 2007)

جمال مووووووووووووووووووووت 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا صديقي


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

حلوين اوى وشكرا


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا و انتظرو المذيد


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 فبراير 2008)

*افضل 100 حكمة*

1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه 
4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح 
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها 
9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب 
13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل 
14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك
15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود
18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير 
19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب
20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور
21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة
22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر 
23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي
24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره 
26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك 
27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد
28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء
29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 
30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.
31- يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً 
والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .
32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون. 
33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين. 
35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.
36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.
37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .
38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا 
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.
39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى 
النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.
40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.
41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.
42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟
43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس الإنسان.
44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.
45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.
46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.
47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً. 
48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟
49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات 
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.
50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.
51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.
52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الأوجاع.
53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها 
وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.
55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.
56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من 
معاداتك إلى موالاتك.
57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك 
متى استطعت.
58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.
59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.
60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.
61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من 
الحسنات.
62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..
63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.
64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به ..
65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل.. 
66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على 
صياحهما.
67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم 
الخروج منه.
68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..
69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل 
وقت فى السنة..
70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.
71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.
72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير
73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين 
ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر
75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر
77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.
78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.
79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه 
قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.
80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك 
لهم عيون والسن.
81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق
82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة
83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر
84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها
85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق 
86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا 
87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء 
88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر 
89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها 
ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل 
90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى 
91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 
92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا 
93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب 
94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان 
95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة 
96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة 
97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي 
98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط للكلب المضروب 
99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا 
100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم 
                       منقول​


----------



## rosemary84 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمة*



> [67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم
> الخروج منه.
> /QUOTE]





> ليه كده التشاءم داه الزواج المسيحى  ليس قفص ولكنه بيت يشارك فى بناءه زوج وزوجة والسيد المسيح  فالله يعطى بركة كبيره جدا​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 فبراير 2008)

*افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*

- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه 
4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح 
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها 
9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب 
13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل 
14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك
15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود
18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير 
19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب
20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور
21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة
22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر 
23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي
24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره 
26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك 
27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد
28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء
29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 
30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.
31- يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً 
والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .
32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون. 
33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين. 
35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.
36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.
37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .
38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا 
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.
39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى 
النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.
40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.
41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.
42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟
43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس الإنسان.
44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.
45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.
46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.
47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً. 
48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟
49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات 
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.
50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.
51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.
52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الأوجاع.
53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها 
وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.
55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.
56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من 
معاداتك إلى موالاتك.
57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك 
متى استطعت.
58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.
59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.
60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.
61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من 
الحسنات.
62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..
63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.
64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به ..
65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل.. 
66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على 
صياحهما.
67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم 
الخروج منه.
68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..
69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل 
وقت فى السنة..
70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.
71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.
72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير
73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين 
ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر
75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر
77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.
78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.
79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه 
قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.
80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك 
لهم عيون والسن.
81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق
82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة
83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر
84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها
85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق 
86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا 
87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء 
88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر 
89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها 
ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل 
90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى 
91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 
92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا 
93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب 
94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان 
95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة 
96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة 
97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي 
98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط  للكلب المضروب 
99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا 
100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*

*شكراً على الحكم الرائعة دى .. تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Meriamty (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*



أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 

حكم جميلة جدا يا نيفين ميرسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## ربيع (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*

شكراً على الحكم الرائعة


----------



## نيفين ثروت (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*

ميرسى على المرور اللى منورنى ديما ربنا يبارككم


----------



## sameh7610 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*

*السلام والنعمة​**إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق​**حكم جميلة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: افضل 100 حكمه عصريه عالميه*

ميرسى لكل من قرأ و تعلم من هذه الحكم ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## beshoy+ (26 مارس 2008)

*أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

جايبلكم النهارده  حكم  جميله:
1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه 
4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح 
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها 
9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب 
13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل 
14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك
15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود
18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير 
19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب
20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور
21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة
22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر 
23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي
24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره 
26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك 
27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد
28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء
29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 
30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.
31- يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً 
والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .
32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون. 
33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين. 
35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.
36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.
37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .
38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا 
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.
39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى 
النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.
40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.
41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.
42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟
43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس الإنسان.
44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.
45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.
46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.
47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً. 
48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟
49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات 
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.
50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.
51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.
52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الأوجاع.
53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها 
وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.
55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.
56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من 
معاداتك إلى موالاتك.
57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك 
متى استطعت.
58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.
59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.
60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.
61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من 
الحسنات.
62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..
63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.
64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به ..
65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل.. 
66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على 
صياحهما.
67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم 
الخروج منه.
68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..
69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل 
وقت فى السنة..
70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.
71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.
72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير
73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين 
ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر
75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر
77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.
78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.
79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه 
قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.
80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك 
لهم عيون والسن.
81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق
82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة
83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر
84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها
85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق 
86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا 
87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء 
88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر 
89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها 
ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل 
90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى 
91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 
92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا 
93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب 
94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان 
95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة 
96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة 
97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي 
98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط  للكلب المضروب 
99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا 
100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم 
منقول من موقع ايجيبتي

:99::99::99::99::99:


----------



## sunny man (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2008)

*أفضل 100 حكمة*

*أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد 
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه 
**4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح 
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها 
9**- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب 
13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل 
14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك
**15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف
17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود
18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير 
19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب
20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور
**21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة
22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر 
23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي
24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره 
26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك 
**27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد
28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء
29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة 
30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.
31- يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً 
والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .
**32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون. 
33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين. 
35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.
36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.
37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .
**38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا 
طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.
39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى 
النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.
40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.
41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.
**42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟
43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس الإنسان.
44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.
45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.
46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.
**47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً. 
48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟
49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات 
كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.
50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.
**51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.
52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الأوجاع.
53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة
54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها 
وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.
**55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.
56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من 
معاداتك إلى موالاتك.
57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك 
متى استطعت.
**58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.
59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.
60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.
61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من 
الحسنات.
**62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..
63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.
64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به ..
65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل.. 
66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على 
صياحهما.
**67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم 
الخروج منه.
68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..
69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل 
وقت فى السنة..
**70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.
71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.
72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير
73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.
**74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين 
ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر
75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى 
أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
**76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر
77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.
78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.
**79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه 
قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.
80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك 
لهم عيون والسن.
81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق
**82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة
83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر
84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها
85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق 
**86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا 
87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء 
**88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر 
89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها 
**ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل 
90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى 
**91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة 
92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا 
**93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب 
94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان 
**95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة 
96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة 
**97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي 
98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط للكلب المضروب 
**99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا 
100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الألم*


*منقوووووول*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*

-* مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول. 
ههههههههههههه عجبتنى دى أووووووووى يا جوجوو ميررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*

نورتى بمشاركتك يا دونا


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*



> *كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة *



حكم رائعه جدا
تسلم ايدك يا جوجو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حكم رائعه جدا
> تسلم ايدك يا جوجو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


*نورتى بمرورك الجميل يا فينا يا قمرنا كلنا *
*ربنا يخليكى لينا ويديم علينا تواصلك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## K A T Y (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*



> *لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.*


 

*ميرسي قوي يا جوجو كلهم حلوين بجد بس ديه اكتر واحدة عاينتها بنفسي*​ 
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*

راااااااااااااااائع جدا ياجوجو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الحكم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*



k A T Y قال:


> *ميرسي قوي يا جوجو كلهم حلوين بجد بس ديه اكتر واحدة عاينتها بنفسي*​
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​


 *الاجمل مرورك الجميل وتواصلك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*

_حكم راااااائعه بجد

ميرسى ليك_​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*



totty قال:


> _حكم راااااائعه بجد_​
> 
> 
> _ميرسى ليك_​


 *ميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة *
*نورتى الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*

شكرا يا جوجو على الجكم الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> شكرا يا جوجو على الجكم الجميله​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 *نورتى بمرورك  ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يديم علينا تواصلك الرائع يا فينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

*منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## beshoy+ (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي   لمروركم الجميل


----------



## *malk (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

_رووووووووعة بجد روووووووووووووعة_


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

طب موضوع زى دا ماله ومال اقوال الاباء ينقل للعام ​


----------



## *malk (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*



ميرنا قال:


> طب موضوع زى دا ماله ومال اقوال الاباء ينقل للعام ​


_ كنت هجيبهولك يابت انت :smil8:_


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

راااااااااائع 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

روعة الحكم 


ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*



keky قال:


> _ كنت هجيبهولك يابت انت :smil8:_


ماشى يختى وصلت اهى ​


----------



## mero_engel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*



> عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.


----------



## beshoy+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير لردودكم الجميله دي


----------



## monmooon (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

*بجد حلوه جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

*100 حكمة شديدة اووووى اوعى تفوتك*
* 1-أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام*
* 2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد*
* 3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه*
* 4- سأل الممكن المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز*
* 5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح*
* 6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما*
* 7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم*
* 8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها*
* 9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم*
* 10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة*
* 11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله*
* 12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب*
* 13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل*
* 14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك*
* 15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه*
* 16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف*
* 17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود*
* 18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير*
* 19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب*
* 20- إذا ازداد الغرور..نقص السرور*
* 21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة*
* 22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر*
* 23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي*
* 24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص*
* 25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره*
* 26- الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك*
* 27- المال خادمٌ جيد .. لكنه سيدٌ فاسد*
* 28- عظَمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد .. وعظَمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء*
* 29- دقيقة الألم ساعة .. وساعة اللذة دقيقة*
* 30- لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها.*
* 31*
* - يستطيع الشيطان أن يكون ملاكاً . . والقزم عملاقاً . . والخفاش نسراً*
* والظلمات نوراً . . لكن أمام الحمقى والسذج فقط .*
* 32- تتوقف السيدة عن توبيخ زوجها لكى ترد على التليفون.*
* 33- مسكين زوجها أحب شعرها الطويل فوجد لسانها أطول.*
* 34- إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين.*
* 35- إذا كان لديك رغيفان فـكُل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهوراً.*
* 36- من يقع فى خطأ فهو إنسان ومن يصر عليه فهو شيطان.*
* 37- قوة السلسلة تقاس بقوة اضعف حلقاتها .*
* 38- يستطيع الناس أن يعيشوا بلا هواء بضع دقائق وبلا ماء أسبوعين وبلا*
* طعام حوالى شهرين وبلا أفكار سنوات لا حصر لها.*
* 39- نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى*
* النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء.*
* 40- من اشترى ما لا يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه.*
* 41- عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون.*
* 42- ينام عميقاً من لا يملك ما يخاف من فقدانه؟*
* 43- الزواج يأتى بدون سابق إنذار كما تقع نقطة من الحبر الأسود على ملابس الإنسان.*
* 44- لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه.*
* 45- غالبا ما يضيع المال .. بحثاً عن المال.*
* 46- لو امتنع الناس عن التحدث عن أنفسهم وتناوُل الغير بالسوء لأصيب الغالبية الكبرى من البشر بالبكم.*
* 47- الطفل يلهو بالحياة صغيراً دون أن تعلم الحياة سوف تلعب به كبيراً.*
* 48- رغباتنا هى كصغار الأطفال ، كلما تساهلنا معها اكثر زادت طلباتها منا؟*
* 49- اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام فالكلمات*
* كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى ننضج.*
* 50- كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته.*
* 51- من السهل أن يحترمك الناس .. ولكن من الصعب أن تحترم نفسك.*
* 52- يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الأوجاع.*
* 53- كل مأذون له شارب طويل ولحية أطول ليخفى ابتسامة الشماتة*
* 54- إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها*
* وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها.*
* 55- من عاش بوجهين مات لا وجه له.*
* 56- إذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحة ، لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من*
* معاداتك إلى موالاتك.*
* 57- إذا كنت غنياً فتناول طعامك متى شئت .. وإذا كنت فقيراً فتناول طعامك*
* متى استطعت.*
* 58- عندما يقول لك إنسان انه يحبك مثل أخيه تذكر قابيل وهابيل.*
* 59- تكلم وأنت غاضب .. فستقول اعظم حديث تندم عليه طوال حياتك.*
* 60- لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً .. فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك.*
* 61- حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات كما أن سوء الخلق يغطى كثيراً من*
* الحسنات.*
* 62- الزواج أخذ وعطاء وهو يعطى وهى تأخذ..*
* 63- الرجل التافه يحرمك من العزلة دون أن يوفر لك جلسة ممتعة.*
* 64- قليل من العلم مع العمل به .. أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل به ..*
* 65- تعتقد بعض النساء أن الزواج هو الفرصة الوحيدة للانتقام من الرجل..*
* 66- إذا تشاجر كلبان على غنيمة تكون من نصيب الذئب الذى يأتى على*
* صياحهما.*
* 67- فى الزواج ليس هناك سوى يومين جميلين ، ويوم دخول القفص ويوم*
* الخروج منه.*
* 68- الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان..*
* 69- الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه . هو افضل*
* وقت فى السنة..*
* 70- إذا كنت تخشى الوحدة فلا تتزوج.*
* 71- فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام.*
* 72- ليس الفقير من ملك القليل .. إنما الفقير من طلب الكثير*
* 73- أولى لك أن تتألم لأجل الصدق .. من أن تكافأ لأجل الكذب.*
* 74- لاشك أن الحياة كانت تبدو رائعة جميلة لو كنا نولد فى سن الثمانين*
* ونقترب على مر الأعوام من الثانية عشر*
* 75- ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك ، بل السخاء فى*
* أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.*
* 76- إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا*
* علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر*
* 77- الكلب السعيد يهز ذيله المنافق يهز لسانه.*
* 78-إذا قرر الرجل الزواج فقد يكون هذا أخر قرار يسمح له باتخاذه.*
* 79- الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه*
* قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم.*
* 80-لا تدع لسانك يشارك ع**** عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك*
* لهم عيون والسن.*
* 81- من ركب الحق غلب الخلق*
* 82- لا يباع الحطب قبل قطعه ولا يباع السمك في البحيرة*
* 83- عندما يمشي الكسل في الطريق فلابد أن يلحق به الفقر*
* 84- أموت محبوبا خير لي من أن أعيش مكروها*
* 85- إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بصديق فكن أنت أولا صديق*
* 86- كن مستمعا جيدا لتكن متحدثا لبقا*
* 87- لا يعرف ثقب الجورب إلا الحذاء*
* 88- الشجرة العاقر لا يقذها أحد بحجر*
* 89- أسهل كثيرا أن يصدق الإنسان كذبة سمعها*
* ألف مرة من أن يصدق حقيقة لم يسمعها من قبل*
* 90- لا شئ أشجع من الحصان الأعمى*
* 91-احترس من الباب الذي له مفاتيح كثيرة*
* 92- لو أعطيت الأحمق خنجرا أصبحت قاتلا*
* 93- ليس مهم أن تحب المهم من تحب*
* 94- ما أسهل أن تكون عاقلا . . بعد فوات الآوان*
* 95- كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئة*
* 96- خير لك أن تسأل مرتين من أن تخطأ مرة واحدة*
* 97- من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهو يبكي*
* 98- يكفي أن تظهر السوط للكلب المضروب*
* 99- الريش الجميل ليس كافيا ليصنع طائرا جميلا*
* 100- يسخر من الجروح كل من لا يعرف الام*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

_



ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة يا كوكى
مشكوره كتيييييييير​_


----------



## مورا بنت الملك (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

جميله اووى كوكى
 الرب يبارك حياتك]


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

*الله عليكى*
*بجد موضوع رائع*
*ويستحق تقييم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## doddoz (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

* ميرسى ليكى 
الحكم جامدة جداً 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

رااااااااااااااائع يا سويتى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الحكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميلة يا كوكى
> مشكوره كتيييييييير​_



*ميرسى يا تونىىىى*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



مورا بنت الملك قال:


> جميله اووى كوكى
> الرب يبارك حياتك]



*ثانكس يا موراااااااااا​*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى*
> *بجد موضوع رائع*
> *ويستحق تقييم*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
> *سلام المسيح*​



*ميرسى جدا ليك ولتقيمك يا جوجو*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



doddoz قال:


> * ميرسى ليكى
> الحكم جامدة جداً
> ربنا يعوضك​*



*ميرسى ليك يا دودوز وعلى مرورك الحلو*


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*تسلم يا كوكو على تواجدك الدائم  وتشجيعك الحلو*​ 

​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

كوكى

شكرااااااا جزيلا على الحكم

وحكمة منك عرضها علينا

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



كليمو قال:


> كوكى
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلا على الحكم
> 
> ...


*الشكر ليك يا كليموووووووووو*



​


----------



## shamaoun (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

حلوين جدا
شكرا ع الحكم الجميلة دي


----------



## سندسية (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



shamaoun قال:


> حلوين جدا
> شكرا ع الحكم الجميلة دي


:big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## youhnna (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

ايه الحكم  الجميله دى كوكى  تسلم ايديكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



shamaoun قال:


> حلوين جدا
> شكرا ع الحكم الجميلة دي



*الشكر ليك يا شمعون*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



youhnna قال:


> ايه الحكم  الجميله دى كوكى  تسلم ايديكى



*ميرسى ليك يا يوحناااااااا*


----------



## ashrafadel (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

*اكثر من رائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



ashrafadel قال:


> *اكثر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*



*ميرسى ليك يا اشرف
*

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*

*جميل يا سويتى
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 100 حكمة شديدة اووووى*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميل يا سويتى
> تسلم ايدك​*


*
انتى اجمل يا بريسكلا 
شرفتينى يا قمر*


----------



## beshoy+ (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا  
كتير لمروركم


----------



## وليم تل (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

شكرا بيشوى
على الحكم الرائعة
موتى​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أفضل 100 حكمة عالمية وعصرية*

beshoy

روعة الموضوع

شكرااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## جيلان (2 فبراير 2010)

> كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه
> الخبرة .. هي المشط الذي تعطيك إياه الحياة .. عندما تكون قد فقدتَ شعرك
> لا داعى للخوف من صوت الرصاص .. فالرصاصة التى تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها
> إذا أردت أن تفهم حقيقة المرأة فانظر إليها وأنت مغمض العينين
> ...



*عجبونى اوى دول
شكرا يا ملك*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2010)

*جميل يا ملك

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 فبراير 2010)

مرسي يا اخوتي المسيح يبارك حياتكم


----------

